# Pulled Pork in Slow Cooker Q View



## markuk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi eveyone

Did this yesterday - with my usual rub but as per You tube method added onions garlic and a cup of chicken stock.

The only thing I found was it was a little greasy which maybe was because it was in it's own juces for so long or the chicken stock or a combo of both but it was very tasty and fell apart !













2014-03-12 21.08.15.jpg



__ markuk
__ Mar 14, 2014


















2014-03-12 21.16.25.jpg



__ markuk
__ Mar 14, 2014






Already to go - some rub reserved to go into sauce - set timer for 0600 hrs at let it cook for around 11 hours so rub had time to soak in overnight













2014-03-13 16.36.58.jpg



__ markuk
__ Mar 14, 2014






After 11 hours ready to shread - drained juice out and sieved onions which were added back to pork..













2014-03-13 17.18.26.jpg



__ markuk
__ Mar 14, 2014






"pulled" and ready to eat !


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mark , I joined the group to tell you that your pulled pork looks great. But I have to be honest. I live in the US , 
Now , with that said , sometimes when I make Crock pot pulled pork it does contain quite a bit of rendered fat , but if you strain that as you did and then defat that liquid you can add it back to the meat and it moistens beautifully.  You can either let it sit for a few minutes and spoon the liquid fat off the top or better yet put it in the fridge overnight and just take off a top layer of hardened fat the next day. 
Anyhow , nice job. Looks good.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Hambone has ya covered on the greasy thing.  GOOODD looking pork though.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 15, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> Mark , I joined the group to tell you that your pulled pork looks great. But I have to be honest. I live in the US ,
> Now , with that said , sometimes when I make Crock pot pulled pork it does contain quite a bit of rendered fat , but if you strain that as you did and then defat that liquid you can add it back to the meat and it moistens beautifully. You can either let it sit for a few minutes and spoon the liquid fat off the top or better yet put it in the fridge overnight and just take off a top layer of hardened fat the next day.
> Anyhow , nice job. Looks good.


Thanks for the feedback..... and glad Hambone 1950 has joined our little group

As Danny is aware I have a quest to make life easier as i have no interest in "feeding" a smoker for 10/12 hrs only feeding me and my guests  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....... I'm thinking of using this method in combo with my smoker instead of smoker then conventional oven liked I've used before......

My idea is this ....

In Slow cooker 0600 hrs for a couple of hours which will get it's temp up - fire up smoker - smoke for 3 hours to build up a bark and smokin' flavour ( or even flavor 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) then ready to serve in the evening ......

How's that sound ?????


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello.  Sounds like a plan Mark.  Let us know how it turns out.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 15, 2014)

Been thinking about getting a slow cooker for a while now, you've convinced me Mark !


----------



## smokerpaul (Mar 21, 2014)

hi guys all this talk of slow cookers!!!! why would you need one ,if you want to make life easy with pulled pork why bother with slow cookers ,just smoke it first, wrap it, and low oven it , job done!! or just batch cook and vacuum seal it and freeze it ,i cook a minimum of 3 pork shoulders at a time it make it more economical,













smoker pics 019.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 6, 2013


















smoker pics 027.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Sep 6, 2013


----------



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

Great idea !   Like the slow cooker as Im happier to go out and leave it...

Didn't realise you could freeze them.after cooking - so you just dearest and re heat in oven or possibly a saucepan ?


----------



## markuk (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry  defrost !


----------



## smokerpaul (Mar 21, 2014)

yes mark 

just vacuum seal freeze then reheat in a gently simmering  saucepan i reheat from frozen no need to defrost


----------



## wade (Mar 22, 2014)

If you are going to vacuum seal then reheat in boiling water just make sure that you use vac bags that can be boiled. Some bags (sold primarily for Sous Vide) are rated up to 114 C. Some of the thinner bags have a habit of going soft in boiling water and splitting. The microwave on defrost is always good to begin the thawing process first.


----------



## smokerpaul (Mar 22, 2014)

well said wade i forgot to mention about the bags i use being for sous vide


----------



## wade (Mar 23, 2014)

I usually get mine from The Vacuum Pouch Company. They are good quality and the service from them is excellent. 

The standard pouches are here

http://www.thevacuumpouch.co.uk/boilable_sous_vide_pouches.php

They have recently introduced new stand up pouches at an incredible 8p each. I have just taken delivery of some samples of them to test in the pressure canner for making sterile stock.

http://www.thevacuumpouch.co.uk/blog/boilable-stand-pouch/


----------



## ye miller (Apr 23, 2014)

MarkUK said:


> Did this yesterday - with my usual rub but as per You tube method added onions garlic and a cup of chicken stock.


Hi Mark,

Are you able to share details of the rub you used?  Sorry if it's posted elsewhere, new to the forum & haven't come across it just yet!

Thanks,

Ryan.


----------



## wade (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Ryan - I am glad that you have found us and welcome to the forum. There are growing numbers of us on here from the UK and it is good to see what others are up to.

SMF is a place to bounce ideas about and to ask questions. Even if you have been smoking/BBQing for years and just want to try something different simply post a question here and you will find someone will reply with good solid advice. Do not consider any question too "basic" or too "stupid" - we all continue to learn and in order to do that we need to continue to ask. Also if you have something that you do regularly on the BBQ than please share your expertise with us. If you have photos then that is even better.

If you get a chance can you drop by the Roll Call area http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call  and let us know a bit about you.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## markuk (Apr 23, 2014)

Ye Miller said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Are you able to share details of the rub you used?  Sorry if it's posted elsewhere, new to the forum & haven't come across it just yet!
> 
> ...



50 g soft dark brown sugar
4 tbsp smoked hot paprika
3 tbsp flaked sea salt
1 tbsp  cayenne pepper - I tend to ease back it bit on the cayenne
1 tbsp ground cumin
1 tbsp ground black pepper
1 tbsp dry mustard powder
2 tsp dried thyme
It's from this

http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/652180

Hope that helps and welcome to the group

Mark


----------



## ye miller (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Wade,

Thanks for the note.  I'll certainly be trying a few things I've been reading here - all of it looks incredible.    

Way ahead of you regarding the Roll Call post!  
[thread="161232"]Morning Folks  [/thread]
Mark,

Thanks for the rub details - I'll be giving that a go!


----------

